# Best Super funds?



## insider (2 October 2007)

Hey I was curious to know what some of the members thought were the best Super Funds out there... I'm setting one up for myself...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 October 2007)

insider said:


> Hey I was curious to know what some of the members thought were the best Super Funds out there... I'm setting one up for myself...




Your own SMSF Self Managed Super Fund is the best. All the funds charge intolerable fees and most times do not perform any better than you would yourself. For what its worth I've heard that Sunsuper is the best of a bad lot.

Garpal


----------



## Flying Fish (2 October 2007)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Your own SMSF Self Managed Super Fund is the best. All the funds charge intolerable fees and most times do not perform any better than you would yourself. For what its worth I've heard that Sunsuper is the best of a bad lot.
> 
> Garpal




Um I don't know. I got charged about 65$ for a year and return was about 16.7%. Plus there was no stress and i didn't have to do a thing...


----------



## YELNATS (2 October 2007)

Flying Fish said:


> Um I don't know. I got charged about 65$ for a year and return was about 16.7%. Plus there was no stress and i didn't have to do a thing...




GG is right I think, when you look at it over the long term, ie. 10 or 20 years or more.


----------



## Judd (3 October 2007)

It does depend on your attitude (SMSF v Other Fund).  In our case, it was easier to wind up the SMSF and go with an industry fund.  Direct cost per week of $0.70 and it returned 15.5% after taxes and actual investment costs - a real return of about 12% which is OK by us.

When the time comes to move to an account-based pension, it seems to be smooth transition as well.


----------



## krisbarry (3 October 2007)

Look at these super funds..pretty impressive returns (1 Yr returns are running at over 50%)

Stuff the SMSF and industry super funds, pay a little extra in fees and double the return.


http://www.investsmart.com.au/funds/profile.asp?FundID=14217

http://www.investsmart.com.au/funds/profile.asp?FundID=8912

http://www.investsmart.com.au/funds/profile.asp?FundID=14229


----------



## insider (4 October 2007)

Thanks Heaps guys... I have 0$ in super so Self Managed Super Funds are something I'll use further down the track... This Invest smart fund posted by STC is my favorite: http://www.investsmart.com.au/funds/profile.asp?FundID=8912

Thanks again guys


----------



## Kremmen (4 October 2007)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Your own SMSF Self Managed Super Fund is the best. All the funds charge intolerable fees and most times do not perform any better than you would yourself.




That's a bit broad. If you have a small amount, the cost in time and legal requirements of a SMSF can be vastly greater than just sticking your money in a fund. My tax accountant suggested that at anything under $50k, it's just not worth it.

On the other hand, if you have a large (>$100k) balance, there are some wholesale funds you can then access with very low fees.


----------



## Judd (4 October 2007)

Putting aside for a moment the wonderful returns declared by the funds in the links provided by STC, and are obviously guaranteed to re-occur forever and a day until infinity or Armageddon (which ever may come first), don't forget that vanilla Listed Invested Companies such as AFI, ARG, MLT and similar have Management Expense Ratios in the order of 0.10% to 0.30% which beats wholesale funds.

Even the Exchange Traded Fund, STW - it covers the ASX 200 index - has an MER of 0.289% and, so, still beats wholesale funds.

And you do not need a balance of $100k+ in cash to buy them.  And they spin off nice fully franked dividends every six months.

Could be suitable in an SMSF for the conservative/passive investor.


----------

